# Retire in Cyprus



## skpremch (Aug 28, 2015)

My wife and I are considering moving to Cyprus to retire. We are looking to purchase/Rent an apartment in Paphos area. I am already past my retirement age (UK) and my wife is a few years away from retirement age but is not working. I would like to know the cost of living for a couple (monthly) so that we can plan accordingly. Would also appreciate guidance on affordable decent areas to consider for purchasing an apartment. I have read the posts regarding health insurance so will hopefully be covered by NHS. Any advice/recommendation will be appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As you are of retirement age and presumably in receipt of UK government retirement pension you will be covered for medical care and your wife also will be covered as your dependant. You need to request a form S1 from the DWP to get your medical card.


As for the cost of living that is not so easy as it depends on your lifestyle. If you are happy to shop in local shops and buy local produce rather than being like so many who want the UK brands etc you can keep costs down. Also it depends on how often you intend to go out for meal etc.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I suggest you rent before you buy – don't burn your bridges!

Some people find out too late that Cyprus is not the place for them – living here isn't the same at taking a holiday. They discover that family ties are too great or find it too difficult to settle in a foreign country. 

Others buy property in haste and regret their decision. Many sell up after a year or two and return to their home country, while others move to somewhere on the island more to their liking.

If you’re thinking about buying in one of the resort areas, rent outside the main tourist season. This will give you the opportunity to experience what living there’s like at the quiet time of the year when there are fewer people about and some of the local facilities are closed for the winter.

While you're renting visit different areas of the island at different times of the year to see them in summer and winter and decide where to make your permanent home.

If you decide that you want to live permanently in Cyprus, then renting gives you plenty of time to seek out your new property at your leisure.

As Veronica has said the cost of living depends on your lifestyle. But I would have thought a couple could live quite comfortably on an income of €1,500/month. (But there are some Brits living here on their basic state retirement pension.)


----------

